# So Uber will never allow tipping in the app...



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

...unless you're an Uber Taxi, and then it's ok. Stumbled across where you can set an automatic tip in the Uber app today. Thanks again, Travis.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

He's affraid if you get a twenty dollar bill one day that you'll take the next day off.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Travis is training all his uberserfs to kiss only his ring.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The truth is a large majority of these drivers would kiss his feet if they were put in the situation.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber originally had tipping in it's app. Uber was taking a full commission cut from those tips and got in trouble with it. They then completely removed tipping and began telling customers tips were already included in the pricing.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Uber, as a company, is uberf*ckedup.


----------



## ATM (Oct 10, 2015)

you can take cash tips..and or get a "Square" so they can swipe their credit cards there by producing a receipt for submission on their expenses.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes, the Uber Taxi legacy tip function is still killing us. 
Many of the early adopters of Uber had an option to set up a standard percentage tip for Uber Taxi only. It did not apply to Uber Black which was the other option at the time. 

That freaking story keeps coming up in rides all the time. 
There was no reason for Uber to mess up the tipping deal for drivers at all. 

TK is just a sociopath and a jerk.


----------

